# Camp with Saulius Puzikas



## sjahq (Mar 21, 2004)

artyon: 
_Announcing:_ Russian Martial Art Camp: Saturday and Sunday *July 24* and *25*, *2004*. Come train with former "Spetsnaz" operative, *Saulius "Sonny" Puzikas*. Sonny is a top student of *Vladimir Vasiliev*, the founder of Russian Martial Art in North America.
You will learn:

Never before seen knife techniques
Advanced "Spetsnaz" Body Guarding Tactics to protect your loved ones
Defense inside a car
How to fight from a chair and other disadvantaged positions.
...and much more
*Cost:* $150. if paid in full before *June 15, 2004*
        $180. after June 15, 2004
        $200. at the door
For more information, or a flyer, contact: 
John Saylor
P.O. Box 428 
Perrysville, OH 44864
Phone: 419-938-6089


----------

